# They were only together for one night I swear!



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Guess who? 

This is HALF of the clutch by the way.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Have no idea who but wow congrats, you're going to be busy soon!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Bloody Nora! Is it the Sri Lankan spectacled cobra? That is an impressive clutch whatever it is from. Any idea how many are fertile?

Look forward to seeing whatever hatches.
David.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Aww! That's a fantastic clutch of eggs! Congrats, they'll keep you busy :2thumb:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

DavidR said:


> Bloody Nora! Is it the Sri Lankan spectacled cobra? That is an impressive clutch whatever it is from. Any idea how many are fertile?


5 points to Ravenclaw. I mean, Mr Richards. 

No idea to be honest. I haven't candled any of them - I quite like not knowing.

There is at least some yellowing on all of them, so potentially none are fertile.

Rule No1 of oviparity; incubate anyway and wait 'n see.

I had to throw away 30 definite slugs and ones she'd bust open.

Here's how I found the enclousure:










One day she's hiding under her grass refusing food, the next, this mess.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Very cool, well done. She must have been enormous before dropping all of those. How long was it from PLS to the eggs being laid? I hope you get some baby cobras in a couple of months, maybe 80 would have been a few too many to deal with!

David.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

DavidR said:


> Very cool, well done. She must have been enormous before dropping all of those. How long was it from PLS to the eggs being laid? I hope you get some baby cobras in a couple of months, maybe 80 would have been a few too many to deal with!
> 
> David.


Can you imagine? That would have been hilarious. She actually laid 70 eggs, but still.

She's always been a big girl.

I didn't keep a record of the copulation day. 

They didn't seem to be getting along, so I cut my losses, separated them and forgot all about it.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice one mate

Hope you have some luck with them


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Owzy said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Hope you have some luck with them


Thanks Owen.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Well done Lee, looking forward to seeing the babies.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

tigersnake said:


> Well done Lee, looking forward to seeing the babies.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


Thanks Brian.

I'll be sure to pull one (or two) aside for you.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hope they work out for you. They don't look too bad anyway!


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> Hope they work out for you. They don't look too bad anyway!


Well these are the best of the bunch. I had to throw the rest away.

As you can see by the picture above, the clutch was sprayed out. 

She then proceeded to crawl all over them, which turned a lot of them over.

I'm going to have a look in the incubator over the weekend and take out the ones that obviously aren't going to make it. Then we'll see what' we're left with.

I guess we'll just have to wait and see - I'll keep you informed.

I'll keep a couple aside for you too Dave.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

> I guess we'll just have to wait and see - I'll keep you informed.


Okay so there's 32 fertile.

I wonder how many will make it to taking a breath?


----------

